# For Those Who Have Everything...



## thekeeperza (11/2/14)

http://www.goldgenie.com/gold-unicorn-e-cigarette.php

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/2/14)

that name is so misleading  I was hoping for a mod that looks like a unicorn  haha it is very pretty though


----------



## BhavZ (11/2/14)

thekeeperza said:


> http://www.goldgenie.com/gold-unicorn-e-cigarette.php



OMW that is impressive.. but isnt gold a conductive material so wont the unit get hot or potentially shock you?


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> OMW that is impressive.. but isnt gold a conductive material so wont the unit get hot or potentially shock you?



In a mod the casing carries the negative charge the more conductive the better, and no at 3.7 v it won't shock you maybe if you wire the battery to your tongue you might get a tickle.

That does look quite impressive. Wouldn't buy one though.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (11/2/14)

misplacing that will cause serious damage to your wallet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza (11/2/14)

shabbar said:


> misplacing that will cause serious damage to your wallet


Wonder if insurance companies would cover it?


----------



## shabbar (11/2/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Wonder if insurance companies would cover it?



lol any brokers on the forum ??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/2/14)

You want to insure a gold what ???? 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (1/3/14)

I think is overpriced to be just golden plated . Im sure you can do it locally for less than 999 pounds . 
Look nice but .......over priced


----------

